
University of Chicago becomes first elite college to make SAT, ACT optional - ryan_j_naughton
https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/701153002
======
pssflops
Somewhat ironic, considering the state enforces mandatory participation in
taking the ACT in the form of the Prairie State exam.

~~~
ryan_j_naughton
Not ironic at all. It is a private school and isn't controlled by the state
government.

